# What tape doesn't mess up textured sheetrock?



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Painters tape might work along with a few thumbtacks.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Definitely Frog tape with a few thumbtacks for extra support, or a few small staples along the tape line.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Frog tape won't leave a residue, but it's expensive and I'm not sure it will hold that much weight up?


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Drew just a word of caution about bay windows. I've made the mistake of opening the ceiling up from the inside and found I couldn't really reach them do to the structural framing of the bay window. 

Good luck. 


...Don


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Frog tape possibly with a few thumbs tacks. Thanks everyone. There are recessed lights that have large lips on them that I'm planning on wedging some of the plastic sheeting under to help hold it up. 

Don, Thanks for the heads up. How did you end up getting them?

It's not a true prefab bay window but its the best way I can describe it. The I am a bit nervous but it's too high to go after it via a ladder. It's on tight sloped terrain that quickly turns into a lake below so a bucket lift isn't good either. It's a terracotta roof that's too sloped for me to come from the window above (it's a huge house). The sheet rock directly over the sink is slightly bowed from some unknown weight from above. It clearly moves when pushed on and there are a couple oily looking stains that are new that appear to be beeswax related. The homeowner had squirrels in this very spot last year that were removed so there's clearly a substantial cavity that the squirrels undoubtedly enhanced. I know I can get to them but no idea how well. Really hope to avoid scaffolding.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> Frog tape won't leave a residue, but it's expensive and I'm not sure it will hold that much weight up?


You get what you pay for I know it will hold clear 3ml plastic with no problem, but the extra support is key, & purchasing the widest roll. The last thing you want is it to start falling down after the ceiling is open, been there done that


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

honestly I would use wood strips and a few drywall screws. half a dozen screw holes are no problem to patch compared to the whole you are about to make. Like others have said I would suck for it to come down AFTER the hive cavity is open.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

For situations like this, I have 2x2's with another 2x2 screwed to the top to make a "T". On top of that is dense but flexible packing foam about 2 1/2" thick that I attactched with spray adhesive. I made my stands adjustable in height. 
This allows one person to hold the plastic sheeting in place while another to wedge the sheeting stand from floor to ceiling. The plastic sheeting can be stretched between stands and holds nicely. Depending on distance between stands, you may have to place a few strips of tape to the ceiling between stands.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

What Beeman said.
Kitchens often have a slightly greasy ceiling that tape will not stick to.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> honestly I would use wood strips and a few drywall screws. half a dozen screw holes are no problem to patch compared to the whole you are about to make. Like others have said I would suck for it to come down AFTER the hive cavity is open.


Cardboard furring strips and staples work well too. That's what I do if the ceilings getting repainted. If the ceiling is not getting repainted, i'd use Beeman's method.
I use super thin painters plastic. Not the heavy stuff.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

D Coates said:


> Don, Thanks for the heads up. How did you end up getting them?


Sorry Drew been at the lake with family.

Imagine by now you are finished or close to it and have figured it out.

How did it go?

Don


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

First of all the Frog tape worked well but wood strips with screws is a great idea. I'll be sure to sell it ahead of time. I used black plastic sheeting to push the strays towards the window in front of the sink so they'd collect and I could vacuum them off.

Turns out they were a very large recent swarm who occupied on old hive. They'd been there about a week but had worked up about 20lbs of honey in there. It was an awful mess in that prior squirrels had filled much of the cavity with enough debris for a dozen nests. A couple combs had been filled with honey and fallen into the nesting material when the cavity got hot. Honey from this was seeping through the material and had begun to come through the sheet rock. I don't even want to think of what SHB's would have done if they found this. Fortunately for me the cavity was open from below and the queen had just started laying. I only found eggs, no larva. By a fluke I found the queen too. I vacuumed all the bees up and treated it like a swarm. I put a frame of open brood in the nuc, the caged queen, a frame feeder and 3 undrawn frames. 

To be honest, though they're acting odd. Yea, I know they've been through a lot but I'm not seeing anyone going out for pollen and those few that do come out fall to the ground and walk off. I know they can fly because when I opened it up to fill the feeder and put a marshmallow in the queen cage tube for release they'll buzz about. I'll give them a week to get situated before checking again.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe, when the homeowners said they hadn't sprayed the old hive... they lied.


----------

